# Top 10 list: best reasons you need another aquarium



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Let's start a Top 10 list!

What are the best reasons you “need” a new aquarium?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

1). Big fish (clown loaches)


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

"Those poor guys are too crowded in the 20L. They need some more room! Lets go get that 55!"


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There are still unused flat areas in the house.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Shrimp*

I would love to keep cherry shrimp, but my Angel Fish just think I am giving them a tasty snack. ](*,)


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

"My electric bill could be higher!!"
jB


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

I need to express myself in a proper way! =D


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

"The store purchased too many tanks. I'm just helping them clear out some space!"


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

This plan, obtained free from a fellow hobbiest, grows to big for any of my current tanks

An empty tank is the painter's blank canvas; without a proper artistic outlet my creativity will wither and die!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

It's either this or a treadmill.

Isn't this why we have a nest egg?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

What....I thought you said you wanted fish tanks, not fish sticks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

To balance out any guilt the Mr. might have about enjoying his own hobby. It's just such a good wife thing to do, and not to put him through any unnecessary stress wondering if he's enjoying his hobby more than me.


----------



## JHipkin (Jun 13, 2005)

*It's only reasonable*

You have 2 x the plants and fish that one tank could every hope to accommodate. :-s


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I have at least 6 more feet of co2 resistant airline tubing left.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

gnatster said:


> There are still unused flat areas in the house.


  This one is my favorite!


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I need someplace to put some spare hardscape pieces.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Honey, what do you mean by no space? There is plenty of wall's!


----------



## waylander (May 22, 2005)

The crypts need more room to fluff out.



this actually happened - misjudged the size of the new tank I needed... by about half! Should've gone 72x18x18 rather than 36x18x18, hey at least I've got plant stock to start tanks 2 & 3 without waiting for things to grow out.


----------

